# Right Angle Gluing



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all,

Wanted to get some recommendations on what modelers typically use to guide and hold two small pieces of material (in this case two HO plastic carbody side pieces) being glued together at a right angle. I saw this Mirco Mark gluing jig (https://www.micromark.com/Magnetic-Gluing-Jig-10-1-4-Inch-Square) was recommended elsewhere online but wanted to see if folks here could suggest an alternative.

For context, I have attached photos of the pieces I'm looking to join: 


















Because this tender will be applied to an operable locomotive on my layout, I'm looking for the best long-term solution to assemble this car so it will appear seamless.

As always, advice is greatly appreciated to help develop my slowly evolving micro layout.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

HomeDepot has these by tape measures and speed squares in the tool section. Between holding stuff with my fingers or Harbor Feight cheap clamps I scratched built a few n scale things with pretty good success.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I use whatever I can find. You would be surprised at the everyday items that can be put to use. If needed use wax paper to keep everything from sticking. Use tape, binder clips, rubber bands, or whatever to clamp. The edge of a kitchen counter or cut scrap piece of wood can work. Orient the work to take advantage as you glue it together piece by piece. Lay a steel rule against the top to keep the edges even and use the counter/wood to give you the 90 degrees.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use several sets of right angle clamps:

These: https://www.micromark.com/Original-Right-Clamp

And their larger cousins: https://www.micromark.com/Long-Right-Clamp

Note that there are also smaller versions of these that I haven't tried, and some competing products which may work as well.

I also have a set of steel L shaped blocks and larger plastic versions to align corners of all sizes.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have used the V-Block from Harbor Freight, it is used for centering round pieces for drilling. But, it makes for an excellent way to glue small square items together.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

what about some masking tape on the outside to hold things together, a couple heavy objects on the outside and something round on the inside to hold things in place

if this is wood, CA glue can be used while the pieces are held in place by hand. May need to use some wax paper.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

With a little protection (wax paper) try Legos! They make great right angles and as tall as you want to build them!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I was thinking something like a small box or even a block of wood that has a proper 90-degree edge. Put the parts up against it and use a rubber band to hold in place. You can slide the pieces under the rubber band to make sure they are sitting solid against each other before the glue dries.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The problem with all these home solutions is that they're often not true right angles.

Legos are good, but they don't always stay where you want them if clamping is needed. It's a question of tradeoffs. For some folks, it's all about cost. Me, I'm a "the right tool for the job" guy, and I'd rather spend more and get quality.


----------

